# Icloud hors wifi



## Maryrb14 (23 Décembre 2018)

Bonjour
Depuis hier j’utilise ICloud par manque de place sur mon iPhone 7. Problème je ne peux plus lire mes vidéos perso hors wifi. Comment puis je faire pour pouvoir les lire tout le temps ? Merci d’avance. Mary


----------



## iBaby (24 Décembre 2018)

Bonjour. Je vois deux solutions. Soit tu as tout le temps du réseau (wifi ou cellulaire), soit dès que tu as du réseau tu les télécharges depuis iCloud en faisant Déplacer Sur mon iPad.


----------



## moderno31 (24 Décembre 2018)

A mon avis, il te faut autoriser ton application Videos ou iTunes à lire les flux à partir des Données Cellulaires.
Données Cellulaires = données 4G / 3G
Si cette coche que tu trouveras un peu partout dans les Apps, est en Off, alors ton application ne fonctionnera que en Wifi.


----------

